# FMA Training with Military



## Salagubang (Jul 24, 2007)

Punong Guro Abner Anievas
Conducting Training with Phil. Military

[yt]CVnWnFAJePI[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2007)

Excellent! 

I enjoyed that a lot


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2007)

Great clip! Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes thank you for that clip


----------



## Salagubang (Jul 25, 2007)

We manage to captured 2hours footage and we are selecting clips that are not
Too sensitive for public viewing....will post some more in a few days

Mabuhay!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2007)

We'll look forward to seeing the clips!


----------

